# Spain Touring



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

Looking into touring around north Spain, quite comfortable with France and Aires, is there anything we should be aware of or consider for spain, looking to tour from the french border - Gijon, main questions are;-

What are the roads like?
Are there any safety issues above those in France?
Is there any difference in driving style to that of the French (Nervous passenger)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cje101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking into touring around north Spain, quite comfortable with France and Aires, is there anything we should be aware of or consider for spain, looking to tour from the french border - Gijon, main questions are;-
> 
> ...


the roads are better, and if you want motorways, they are cheaper than France.
Drivers are OK, just go and don't worry!  
I personally, have done many thousands of miles, or I should say kilometres in Spain, and it is no problem at all. Just observe the rules as the fines can be quite large. Don't cross a white line and always wear your seat belt!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have a look at LD/DFDS they are running a ferry from Poole to Gijon and the prices are about 35% of Brittany Ferries Portsmouth to Santander.

A pal (shed dragged) has just booked for August. VW Tourag and 8 metre shed, 2 adults 2 children return fare confirmed and paid £575  

The ship is getting on a bit but for that price who cares?? Portsmouth to St Malo is only 20 quid cheaper???


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Watch out for pedestrians stepping out onto crossings in towns - they often don't look, or hesitate, and you need to be on your toes


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Go and enjoy, this nervous passenger finds that doing the driving sorts it out.

sue


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sue,

What a good idea, however i may then become the nervous passenger


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Just stick to the rules, the same as France. Other than French cars roaring past me, I have not had any negative issues on Spanish roads. Depending upon the time of year that you intend to travel, be aware that Northern Spain can be cold in the winter and wet in the summer.
The roads, even the minor roads must rank amongst the best in Europe. Other drivers tend to drive with care, especially around pedestrians and cyclists, perhaps because the penalties can be severe if you should eliminate one. However, as in the UK, there are always the odd screwball drivers.
Personally I am happier driving in Spain than at home. The only places I have had to think twice about are large roundabouts, where it is not unknown for drivers on the inside to shoot across in front of you to an exit.

Alan


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

As above, the roads are generally better and therefore safer than most of the rest of Europe, and so much less crowded.

It's worth paying a small amount in tolls (about €5-€6) to get past Bayonne - Irun, the roads can be a bit confusing.

If you are carrying bikes, you must have a red and white diagonals warning sign attached.

Otherwise, its a breeze. Enjoy!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Strange that people think that Spanish roads might be unsuitable. I once bumped into a full timer at St Jean de Luz who was a member on here who would never venture into Spain ............."because the roads were inadequate".

The reality is that they are as good and probably better than roads in France and definitely better than here. While our roads have fallen into disrepair the roads in Spain and their railways have improved markedly since their membership of the EU.

Over the years, when driving through Spain we have all seen road signs stating.......................... " this road was built with assistance from the European Regional Development Fund". And guess what we paid for much of it.


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

*SPAIN TOURING*

Driving in Spain is normally more pleasurable than driving in most other places (the UK with its crowded roads springs to mind). My advice is to sit back and relax and enjoy the scenery.

Be careful, however, with roundabouts (see rosalan's post earlier). Spanish drivers are taught to always go around roundabouts on the inside lane - i.e. the bit furthest away from the middle - no matter which exit they plan to use (and I use the word 'plan' in its loosest form here). They also have right of way in this lane. This means that if you are in the outside lane - i.e. the bit nearest the middle of the roundabout - and you plough into somebody going across your bow as you exit the roundabout, you will be the one in the dwang! Be aware also that most Spaniards never, ever indicate on roundabouts (despite having been taught to do so) leaving you to guess which way they are going. Even when they do indicate they get it wrong anyway. I tend to simply always take my time and expect the unexpected. That way I am dent free in my car and the 'truck' which, of course, in turn marks me out as a non-local I suppose.

Double parked cars are also a nightmare, especially in towns. The 'rule' here is that when you have got where you are going, you stop the car and get out. That's it. Car parks are for 'foreigners', wusses, etc.

All the same, do take the opportunity if you can to visit the country and enjoy it and, whatever you do, don't let the thought of driving here put you off.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I echo what's been said.

You'll find the roads to be simply excellent - in terms both of physical condition, and in terms of the lack of traffic. Compared to UK roads they feel more or less deserted. Lovely!

Stick to the speed limits - you get hefty on the spot fines if nicked.
Spanish Trafico now have quite a few mobile radar-speed gun thingies. They are the ones to worry about...they'll flag you down at a speed trap and you have to pay up there and then.
By contrast the fixed position "flash you" grey boxes by the side of the road are no worry for UK plated vehicles, as the Spanish Authorities have no access to the UK DVLA records, so can't track you down to post the fine paperwork to you.

Most towns/villages have a 50kms limit. 
Just chug along, enjoying the fantastic scenery.

DO NOT cross a single continuous white line in the middle of the road - you get hefty on the spot fines if nicked.

If by any remote stroke of bad luck you do get nicked (and it's HIGHLY unlikely that you would), smile, keep your hands in view, and do whatever the nice Police Officer with the Big Gun says, at once.

On roundabouts do as the Spanish do - stay on the nearside lane (the one furthest out from the centre of the roundabout), REGARDLESS of which junction you are coming off at. Even if you are going almost all the way round the roundabout. Go slowly and just keep that line.

The Spanish driving test does NOT teach the UK version of "if going all the way round, get in the most central lane until just after the prior exit, then move to the outer lane ready to turn off".

Instead, it's fast cars that go round the inner lane, and anything slower chugs around the outer lane.
Sounds scary but absolutely is NOT in practice. Just go slow around all roundabouts in the outer lane.



But truly, the roads are empty and brilliant, the weather is lovely; and once you driven for 10 minutes here you'll wonder what all the worry and fuss was about.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We loved Northern Spain , there is a nice campsite in Spanish Pyrenees , called "Castillo De loarre" it's quite high up the site is in an Almond grove which you park mostly in between , lovely views for 20 to 30 miles, below the site is the village a mile or so walk down a track (can be seen from campsite). Above campsite you can visit the castle which you can also see from campsite .It's not the most modern campsite but has a shower block ,shop, bar and restaurant ,the restaurant is used by a lot villagers at weekends, Just 2 warnings you can get reversed polarity if on electric hookup and if you want loafs of bread don't do what we did ,we walked down to village for some and was told we get bread from campsite !!
When we drove on campsite our first impressions were the reception etc. looked a bit dated , but, we absolutely loved the people , views ,the food .

ps. it's in the Province of HUESCA , type in Castillo De Loarre , tells you quite a bit about it. Driving Spain is good.

Tony A.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

tony50 said:


> We loved Northern Spain , there is a nice campsite in Spanish Pyrenees , called "Castillo De loarre" it's quite high up the site is in an Almond grove which you park mostly in between , lovely views for 20 to 30 miles, below the site is the village a mile or so walk down a track (can be seen from campsite). Above campsite you can visit the castle which you can also see from campsite . . . . .


Yes we stayed there a few years ago - a very pleasant small rural site 

We got caught out joining a motorway where the slip road joining the main carriageway was virtually a T junction and often a couple of slip roads merge just before joining the main road. 

They also have traffic lights as you approach a village which turn red to slow you down.

Has anyone read the letter in the latest MMM about fines for rather obscure things like loose shopping on the back seats, and no GB plate and a hefty one for not having your driving license with you (not sure why you wouldn't anyway).

We intend to head that way for our next year's tour

Steve


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We drove in North-west Spain a couple of years ago and we found that the speed limits changed often within a fairly short stretch of road. So if it's the same where you will be just take care with the speed limits.
lala


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve - MMM is worse than the Daily Mail for scaremongering.

It's utter rubbish. 

In 99.99999% of Police stop-checks all they want to see is insurance and driving licence. Licence to prove who you are, and insurance proof because insurance is very expensive in Spain, so loads of people drive around without it.

In all my dozen years living here have never once heard of anyone being hung drawn and quartered here because they were stopped wearing flipflops, or with some shopping on the back seat, or any of the other "George heard it from Fred who was told it by a guy who said it had happened to his second cousin, whilst he was drinking in the Kings Head last night" horror stories
You've got as much chance of being gassed in your MH ins your sleep.


----------



## FifiFiat (Sep 12, 2012)

We did Bilbao to Sanatiago and back to Santander in October 2013, roads a dream, not busy either - not a busy part of the country. Beautiful scenery/beaches, do go up Picos - roads fine here too and incredible sceanary. Locals speak less english in the north but always helpful. As many sites shut we only stayed in sites for 3 nights, anywhere we visited we found other MH parked together. Tourist infos very helpful too with where to park, but no one seemed botherered wherever. Enjoy !!
We went Brittany Ferries £980 return for 6mwhile pricey could not fault service/cabin/facilities.
LD lines / DFDS had not started.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

FifiFiat said:


> We did Bilbao to Sanatiago and back to Santander in October 2013, roads a dream, not busy either - not a busy part of the country. Beautiful scenery/beaches, do go up Picos - roads fine here too and incredible sceanary. Locals speak less english in the north but always helpful. As many sites shut we only stayed in sites for 3 nights, anywhere we visited we found other MH parked together. Tourist infos very helpful too with where to park, but no one seemed botherered wherever. Enjoy !!
> We went Brittany Ferries £980 return for 6mwhile pricey could not fault service/cabin/facilities.
> LD lines / DFDS had not started.


That's an expensive crossing. I belong to the BF Travel Club and my crossing to Santander cost £695 including a club class cabin.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Very interesting post by Mike48 using BF (Brittany Ferrys) for £695. 

It is about 700 miles from Calais to Santander. For this route, fuel costs would be about £150 + campsites + tolls + ferry Dover to Calais which would be a total of about £350 max. This is a very conservative estimate. 

So, for half the price you could drive this route although admittedly it would take longer. Also on the plus side, you have the benefit of purchasing superior quality wine at a reasonable price through France.

The BF option seems quite attractive, if time is of the essence, but you have to factor in the cost of becoming a member of the BF club which costs an extra £100 per year. This may be OK if you are frequent traveller to Spain but most people probably only do one visit per year.

I rest my case but other people may have different views.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

HarryTheHymer said:


> Very interesting post by Mike48 using BF (Brittany Ferrys) for £695.
> 
> It is about 700 miles from Calais to Santander. For this route, fuel costs would be about £150 + campsites + tolls + ferry Dover to Calais which would be a total of about £350 max. This is a very conservative estimate.
> 
> ...


According to Autoroute Calais/Santander is 800 miles one way.

1600 miles round trip @25mpg = 64 gallons @ £5.5/g = £350.

Add to this tolls,sites on route, wear & tear on the vehicle(& driver) and ferry crossing to Calais and I understand why the BF crossing is popular.

3/4 days driving through France in winter holds no attractions for me compared to 24 hrs on a pleasant well equipped boat with good food etc.

Bay of Biscay can be a problem but I would take the chance.

BTW excellent cheap wine in Spain  preferable to the cheap plonk in France.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Al42 for spotting my mistake of calculating the one-way cost of driving to Santander and comparing that with the 2-way cost of using the BF ferry.

As you mention, the wear and tear on the vehicle is another consideration to take into account.

I think I've nearly been convinced that the ferry route is best - but I do like my French wine although must admit the Spanish wine has improved by leaps and bounds over the last 10 years.

Thanks again for your eagle eyed corrective post.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

HarryTheHymer said:


> Very interesting post by Mike48 using BF (Brittany Ferrys) for £695.
> 
> It is about 700 miles from Calais to Santander. For this route, fuel costs would be about £150 + campsites + tolls + ferry Dover to Calais which would be a total of about £350 max. This is a very conservative estimate.
> 
> ...


It is 1600 miles return. And it also depends how close to the Port you live.

For me Dover is a 510 mile round trip as against a 80 mile round trip to Plymouth. And if you do Portsmouth to Santander that is even cheaper than the Plymouth route.

I do 2 trips per year. And I've been driving through France to Spain from Calais for 40 years so it holds no novelty for me. So would I rather drive to Dover which takes 5 hours or to Plymouth which takes 45 minutes? Would I prefer to arrive in Santander on a pleasant boat refreshed for my holiday or trudge through France? Of course the ferry is the answer for me but it is not for everyone.

Oh and as regards the Bay of Biscay being rough. I suppose it must be but I've only had one bad crossing in all the years I've been using it. Last month the sea was like a millpond.

PS. This was written before Harry's post appeared.


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi all,just booked the ferry for Santander in april.
never driven in spain before,if anyone can recommend a campsite near the ferry terminal that would be grate,looking for two nights.
thinking of having three weeks holiday driving back to calaise for the tunnel home.
any recommendations for camp sites in spain gratefully accepted.
regards tony


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We have ferry booked to Bilbao in April. My first time driving in Spain. We are heading over to the Tarragona area to visit friends who have a boat there. Any advice on the route, stops on the way in fact anything at all!!!
I will be the sole driver on this trip and want it to be as relaxing as possible so no long drives (after the first 360 miles to Portsmouth that is). Husbands ICD went off just before Christmas so he (whilst still thankfully alive) cannot drive for 6 months  Was tempted to cancel trip but I CAN do it can't I :?:  :?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes you can blondel! 

I've been the sole driver since getting the motorhome in 2008 n we've done around 63000km. 

Hubby's disability is chronic rather than acute (he has M.E. and handed in his licence around 17 years ago). 

But actually, it suits us very well as I've always loved driving and he didn't. 

Every time I get behind the wheel I experience the same sense of excitement and exhilaration. Good for it!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good for it! = Go for it!

Blessed predictive text!!


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for your encouragement JWW.

I do like driving but not for the distances he does. H has a bit of the 'well just let's get there' personality'. Division of chores once we do park up is mostly on my side too, largely due to his mobility difficulties.

Now for some help on places to stay, routes etc. I mean silly things like any snow around in April for instance .  :lol: 
Campsites seem a bit thin on the ground between Bilbao and Tarragona and not many camperstops either.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Driving in Spain is very relaxing, the traffic is quite scarce in places. Just read the posts from TheNomad very informative.

cabby


----------

